# NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung



## Rotauge (14. Februar 2005)

Ich brauche für meinen Sohn die Prüfungsfragen NRW, vielleicht auch ein Lernprogramm, welches ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Wer hilft weiter?


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Ich habe noch von Blinker eine Lern CD.
Für den Anfang könnte ich dir die zukommen lassen.
Ich finde die ganz interessant.
Ist zwar nicht das was du suchst, aber lernen kann damit auch was.


----------



## MelaS72 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Desweitern habe ich meinem Dad ein Buch geholt, da stehen die Fragen drin. Ist eigentlich auch nicht zu verachten. Kostenpunkt zwischen 9 - 19,-- €. Gibt verschiedene.


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Ich habe mir die Prüfungsfragen aus dem Internet geladen.

http://www.asv-dalbke.de/front_content.php?idcat=64

Den link hab ich hier im Board gefunden. Was ich brauche sind noch die Fischtafeln. Hat jemand Ahnung ob es die auch im Netz gibt?


----------



## brandungsteufel (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Kann euch nur diese Buch empfehlen.






Hier stehen alle drin. 100% der gleiche Wortlaut und auch die gleiche Rheinfolge bei den Antworten wie in den Prüfungsfragen.

MFG


----------



## nikmark (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*



			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich brauche sind noch die Fischtafeln.



Schick mir mal 'ne PN !

@Edelmann

Eure Durchlaucht hat eine Postille erhalten !

Nikmark


----------



## Rotauge (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Besten Dank an euch alle. Jetzt ist er bestens ausgerüstet. Er muss nur noch lernen  :g


----------



## keks1 (9. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

sind in dem oben genannten buch auch die selben bilder drin die zur fischerkennung ?bei der prüfung benutzt werden,oder werden dort andere benutzt?bei verschiedenen bildern die es im inet so gibt habe ich einige probleme bei der erkennung,wenns die selben wie im buch sind bei der prüfung ist es ja ziemlich einfach


----------



## Michel81 (9. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

es sind die selben bilder wie im buch. wichtig: du bekommst die maximalen maße dazu. das erleichtert das ganze erheblich.


----------



## keks1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

dann binn ich ja beruhigt,hoffe mal das die praxis auch gut leuft in sachen angel zusammenbauen,sind die routen markiert in siegburg sodas mann auch die richtige rute anhand von schriftzügen erkennen kann?


----------



## Molke-Drink (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Unten in der Sektion gibts extra ein Forum für dieses Thema#h


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Häh!?
Gibts die Lernfragen nicht normalerweise beim Kurs ausgehändigt!? Wie rückständig seit ihr denn da in NRW!?
Bei uns bekommt jeder Prüfling (auch heute noch) ein Lernheft ausgehändigt in dem alle Prüfungsfragen stehen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

@ luecke:

Es soll durchaus Menschen geben, die auch ohne entsprechenden Kurs in die Prüfung gehen- sprich eigenständig lernen... schonmal drüber nachgedacht?!


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Hallo Anemone,
soviel ich weiß wird man da bei uns erst gar nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen. Was ich sehr gut finde, der Kurs war damals (schon 13 Jahre her) auch sehr interessant und lehrreich. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf den Verein drauf an.
Bei uns durfte man sogar nur wenige Male fehlen, sonst wurde man nicht zugelassen.
Nur die Fragen auswendig lernen, das kriegt ja fast jeder hin...ne gute Vorbereitung auf ein "Anglerleben" sieht ja wohl anders aus...|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Also, ich habe mir die Theorie komplett selber angelernt. Die Fragen auswendig lernen- damit ists weißgott nicht getan!
Das oben gezeigte Buch ist toll zur Vorbereitung, hatte für mich aber auch zu wenig Hintergrundinfos.


Also, nicht pauschalisieren.... Wer den Willen hat, und sich tatsächlich für die Angelei interessiert- der packt das alleine. Wohlmöglich sogar mit einem breiteren Wissensspektrum als diejenigen, die in den Kursen das "Standardprogramm" lernen.

PS: An meinem Prüfungstag sind übrigens ausschließlich Menschen rausgeflogen, die den Kurs besucht haben. 

LG zurück! #h


----------



## Spiroholic (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Ich kann diese Seite empfehlen:
http://www.fangplatz.de/fischerpruefung/
Gut ist das sie dieses Jahr auch die Fischkarten dabei haben.
Unterstützend zu den Unterlagen oder Büchern finde ich das 
eine gute Möglichkeit für die Prüfung zu lernen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

@Anemone
Richtig, man muss sich schon mit den Thema auseinandersetzten wollen, da gibts natürlich viele die das machen!:m
Leider gibt es auch diejenigen die nur ihr "Pappe" haben wollen und dann beim ersten Angeln mit dem großen "?" vorm Kopp am Wasser stehen... Deswegen find ich das mit der Prüfung ohne Kurs nicht so dolle, ist aber ein grundlegendes Problem in D, Fischereirecht ist nunmal Ländersache und das handhabt man überall anders.|rolleyes
Ich habe damals auch so´n Buch gehabt, ein richtig dicker und teurer Wälzer mit etwas "allgemeinem Anglerwissen", aber der Großteil waren einfach nur Prüfungsfragen (aus Bayern |kopfkrat ) die mir nix gebracht haben, fands auch nicht so toll.
Das beste Einsteigerbuch ist für mich "Angeln" aus dem Falken Verlag, das gabs damals für ein paar Mark und da steht wirklich alles Wissenswerte drin was man als Neuling braucht -> Prädikat empfehlenswert!:m

LG
Lücke


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Klingt nicht schlecht!
Klar, es gibt leider diejenigen, die nur die "Pappe" haben wollen. Aber meinst Du, das ändert sich, wenn sie diesen Kurs besuchen (müssen)????????
Ich glaube nicht wirklich. 
Da wären wir aber bei einem Grundproblem, welches nicht damit gelöst wäre den Kurs zur Pflicht zu machen.

Da muss man an unsere Gesellschaft appellieren - und das kann man ja eh vergessen. Es gibt halt solche und solche. So schlimm es auch ist, aber mit einer Kursverpflichtung würde sich die Grundeinstellung dieser Menschen auch nicht ändern. 
Oder meinst Du?


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Es gäbe zumindest die kleine Hoffnung, das wenigstens etwas bei denen hängen bleibt die sich sonst überhaupt nicht darum gekümmert hätten...
Ich denke ein bißchen Grundwissen schadet niemandem, es gibt ja genug die bei 0 anfangen. Ist glaube ich etwas sinnvoller als Prüfungsfragen zu büffeln wie:
"Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?" oder "Welcher Fisch laicht in einer Muschel ab?" und ähnliche "Klassiker"...|rolleyes
Was nützt es einem wenn man weiß das es drei-, vier- und neunstachelige Stichlinge gibt, aber man nicht mal nen vernünftigen Clinchknoten zustande bringt...

LG
Lücke


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Selbst Knoten lernen geht ohne Kurs! |rolleyes

Nein, ich verstehe, was Du meinst - und ich glaube auch an das gute im Menschen... (damit werden wir beide aber noch oft auf die Nase fallen)
#6

In diesem Sinne... allet Jute!


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Dann sind wir und ja einig!#6
Dir auch alles Gute!
Bis demnächst...
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## keks1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

das buch habe ich nir natürlich zugelegt,1 tag gübt und sogar das buch gelesen und alle fragen nach dem 2 durchgang mit 0 fehlern bestanden,ausser der praxis kann mir ein angelkurs wo alles überflogen wird nicht viel weiterhelfen ausser in der praxis vieleicht.aber das bringt mir jetzt nen freund bei der seid 20 jahren angelt und der mich in der praxis besser vorbereiten kann als ein kursleiter


----------



## OWendtland (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

Hallo!

Da die Links allesamt nicht mehr aktuell sind, hier mal ein etwas aktuellerer:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw
auch als PDF mit Lösungen

Oliver


----------



## milacik (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungsfragen Fischerprüfung*

wäre dankbar für fischerkennungs hilfe


----------

